# Pregnant again 3 weeks after d&c



## bump6

I just want to give you ladies hope. On 2nd August I had a d&c. And 3 weeks
later on the 25th August I was pregnant again!
This is my 6th pregnancy in 7 years. I have 2 children and 3
Miscarriages. This is my 6the pregnancy now. I got pregnant within
the same month of all my miscarriages in the past.
My advise to get pregnant is to have sex every other day from day
10-20. I got pregnant EVERY time within the same month with 
this. I'm on Duphaston and baby asprin now and pray to God for 
a safe pregnancy now.


----------



## hmommy219

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! Can I ask how far along you were at your D & C ? I was 13 weeks and told not to have sex for at least 3 weeks so my body can heal. I'm assuming that you weren't given that advice..?


----------



## bump6

I was only 6 weeks. The 2 previous miscarriages was at 8 weeks. My dr
Told me that you are most fertile immidiately....and I proved her right!


----------



## Topanga053

hmommy219 said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy!! Can I ask how far along you were at your D & C ? I was 13 weeks and told not to have sex for at least 3 weeks so my body can heal. I'm assuming that you weren't given that advice..?

Yeah, they generally tell you to wait at least 2 weeks before having sex (or using tampons or putting anything in your vagina) because there's an increased risk of infection.


----------



## ready4family

My dr told me once the bleeding stopped it meant cervix closed and risk for infection is over, I bled about 5 days after my D&C. Good luck with this pregnancy!


----------



## hayleymarie

Wow that was fast I'm glad you proved your doctor right! Congratulations! Did you get pregnant before you got AF? :flower:


----------



## bump6

Yes I got pregnant before my first period after thw d&c. I conceived about 15 days after first bleeding of the miscarriage.


----------



## lovemy2kiddos

I just had a D&C yesterday. it was my first miscarriage. I have 2 kids my boy is 25 months and my girl is 8 months. I am so glad you posted this. its hard going through the emotions. what does the baby asprin do?


----------

